#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Fingeramputation >

## rabakah111

Bei einer Amputation im zweiten Glied des Zeigefingers: Bis zu welcher Amputationshöhe im zweiten Glied ist das zweite Gelenk noch aktiv beweglich?

----------


## josie

Hallo Rabakah111!
Ich bin mir nicht ganz im klaren, warum die Frage stellst, ich kann sie dir auch nicht wirklich beantworten. Ich weiß nur, daß bei einer Amputation am Finger 2cm über dem Gelenk amputiert werden soll, damit eine Versorgung mit einer Prothese noch gut gelingen kann.

----------


## rabakah111

Danke Josie für Deine Antwort.
Ich glaube, Du redest vom Grundgelenk und dem dritten Glied. 
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das zweite Glied. Es geht wohl um den Ansatz der Beugesehne, Wenn dieser erhalten bleibt, ist nach meinem Verständnis das zweite Glied aktiv bewegbar. Nur meine Frage ist, wo ist dieser Punkt. D.h., wie viel vom Knochen des zweiten Gliedes muß erhalten bleiben, damit das zweite Gelenk noch bewegbar ist?

----------


## josie

> Danke Josie für Deine Antwort.
>   wo ist dieser Punkt. D.h., wie viel vom Knochen des zweiten Gliedes muß erhalten bleiben, damit das zweite Gelenk noch bewegbar ist?

 das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten

----------

